# Oleander- wie und wann zurückschneiden?



## rut49 (10. Juli 2011)

Ein herzliches "Hallo" an alle,
da mein __ Oleander inzwischen so riesig ist, dass wir ihn zu zweit fast nicht mehr zur Überwinterung in den Keller bekommen, an Euch die Fragen:
wann zurückschneiden,
wie zurückschneiden,
wie den Wurzelballen verkleinern?
Sicherlich könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen, über Anregungen bzw. Erfahrungen würde ich mich freuen.
Einen sonnigen "Rest"-Sonntag  
Regina


----------



## Annett (11. Juli 2011)

*AW:  Oleander- wie und wann zurückschneiden?*

Hallo Regina.

Ich kann kaum glauben, dass hier niemand einen Oleander pflegt. 
Schwiegermuttern hat(te?) mehrere. Sie wurden damals im feucht, kühlen, fast dunklen Waschhaus überwintert und verloren so weniger Blätter als die Exemplare im trockenen, wärmeren Keller.

Da sie absolut giftig für Pferde sind, kommt mir sowas nicht aufs Grundstück. 
Somit habe ich auch keine eigenen Erfahrungen...


----------



## Ellen (11. Juli 2011)

*AW:  Oleander- wie und wann zurückschneiden?*

Hallo Regina, 

wir haben unseren riesigen Oleander einfach aus dem Kübel genommen und mit einer Axt den Wurzelballen halbiert und dann zwei daraus gemacht. 
Hat gut geklappt, bis er leider letzten Sommer einen Pilz bekam und den nicht überlebt hat.
Hatte allerdings nichts mit der Teilung zu tun, die hat er etwa 3 Jahre gut überlebt, 

Ellen


----------



## RKurzhals (11. Juli 2011)

*AW:  Oleander- wie und wann zurückschneiden?*

Hallo Regina,
Oleander kann und sollte man schon mal zurückschneiden! Da er nur an den Triebspitzen neue Blüten ansetzt, blüht er an der zurückgeschnittenen "Stummeln" erst im darauffolgenden Jahr (oder noch ein Jahr später).
Eine gute Idee ist es, jedes Jahr etwa 1/3 der Pflanze kräftig bis auf wenige "Augen" zurückzuschneiden (diese Seite kann man zur Hauswand drehen, das ist dann nicht die "schöne" Seite).
In Deinem Falle wirst Du behutsam die langen Triebe zurückschneiden dürfen und darauf achten, dass noch ein paar kurze "Endtriebe" übrig bleiben.
Da der Oleander keine so richtige "Winterrruhe" pflegt, gibt es keinen richtig guten Zeitpunkt dafür. Ich würde dies dennoch erst im Herbst vor dem Überwintern angehen. 
Mit den Wurzeln habe ich noch keine Probleme gehabt, Oleander haben uns noch keinen Topf gesprengt.


----------



## rut49 (12. Juli 2011)

*AW:  Oleander- wie und wann zurückschneiden?*

,
Annett, da haben sich doch noch zwei gemeldet,

ich werde die Vorschläge mal genau überdenken.

Teilung wäre nicht schlecht, auf der anderen Seite finde ich ist Rolf´s Vorschlag :kräftig zurückschneiden- auch eine Überlegung wert.
Ich glaube nicht, dass der Oleander den Topf sprengen würde, aber nach 3 Jahren hätte er vielleicht mal gerne ein bißchen neue Erde. Da der jetzige Topf schon einen Durchmesser von 1m hat, will ich nicht noch einen größeren nehmen- sicherlich könnt ihr euch vorstellen, was für ein Gewicht bei dem Volumen zustande kommt.
Wenn ich wüßte, daß die "Sägeaktion" (d.h. alle 2J. mit einer scharfen Säge den Wurzelballen rundherum absägen) wie bei meinem __ Wandelröschen klappt, würde ich das machen.

Oh, oh, das ist gar nicht so einfach!
DANKE für die Tipps
Regina


----------



## mitch (13. Juli 2011)

*AW:  Oleander- wie und wann zurückschneiden?*

Hallo,

wir haben ja auch so Teile  noch bekommen wir sie im Winter ins Treppenhaus, aber wie lange noch 

Ich denke nächstes Jahr werden sie auch mal zurechtgestutzt.

  
im 90ltr. Kübel


----------



## mitch (19. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Oleander- wie und wann zurückschneiden?*

Hallo,

wir haben unsere Oleander wieder aus dem Treppenhaus rausbekommen 

sie sind nun seit 4 wochen wieder im Garten und haben die letzten eiskalten Nächte gut überstanden - die Blüten sind alle heil geblieben 

   

das wichtigste zur zeit ist beim gießen den Dünger ned zu vergessen - dann werden die Monster wieder schön blühen


----------



## rut49 (20. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Oleander- wie und wann zurückschneiden?*

,
wir haben vor einigen Wochen aus dem XXL mit einer Säge einfach 2x L gemacht.
Scheinbar hat er uns die Aktion nicht übel genommen. Beide Teile entwickeln sich recht gut.
Hallo Mitch,
mit was wird dein Oleander gedüngt?
einen sonnigen Sonntag 
Regina


----------



## mitch (20. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Oleander- wie und wann zurückschneiden?*

Hallo Regina,



> mit was wird dein Oleander gedüngt?


 
Schalmm aus dem Teichfilter & Füssigdünger 12+8+11

teilen werde ich den Oleander noch ned  dafür ist er zu schön wenn er blüht


----------



## Elfriede (20. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Oleander- wie und wann zurückschneiden?*

Hallo Ihr armen Oleanderkübelschlepper,

ich kann Eure Plage mit den schweren __ Kübelpflanzen gut nachfühlen, in Österreich bleibt sie mir leider auch nicht erspart. Hier auf Paros kann ich zum Glück alles im Garten auspflanzen.

Mit Oleander wird hier nicht sehr sorgsam umgegangen, er wird eher wahllos geschnitten und nie gedüngt. Die Einheimischen machen Wasser und Düngung für die Oleander-Läuse verantwortlich. Ich dünge meine Oleander auch nicht und gehe sehr sparsam mit Wasser um, Läuse gibt es trotzdem, wenn auch nur einige Büsche davon immer wieder betroffen sind.

Das lausfreie  Exemplar auf dem Foto wird nie gedüngt und bekommt kaum Wasser.


 



Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## rut49 (21. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Oleander- wie und wann zurückschneiden?*

Hallo Elfriede, hallo mitch,
ihr habt tolle Exemplare
Die Pflegehinweise gehen da ein bißchen auseinander, und jeder hat wohl seine eigenen Tricks. Ich kenne den "Griechen" vom Urlaub in südl. Gefilden, und der ist nicht zu vergleichen mit unseren in Deutschland. So eine Oleanderhecke im eigenen Garten als Grundstückbegrenzung, das wär´s!  Von Oleanderläusen hab´ ich noch nichts gehört, aber vielleicht hat das auch mit dem Klima zu tun ( bei euch haben sie das ganze Jahr Zeit, sich auszubreiten)
Im TV war gestern übrigens folgender Tipp: Dünger muß sein, egal welcher- überdüngen kann man Oleander nicht-und reichlich Wasser!! 
Ich werd´s jetzt mit Schlamm ausprobieren und Dünger, danke mitch!
Sonnige Grüße Regina


----------



## mitch (28. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Oleander- wie und wann zurückschneiden?*

Hallo,

dank des warmen Wetters und der geschützten Lage an der Hauswand zeigten sich die ersten Blüten

 

auch die Oleander brauchen viel Dünger (z.B. Schlamm aus dem Teichfilter) um schön zu blühen, genau wie die Seerosen


----------



## Gunnar (14. Aug. 2012)

*AW:  Oleander- wie und wann zurückschneiden?*

Hallo.
Habe diesen Thread erst heute entdeckt. Tolle Pflanzen auf den Bildern, vor allem die bei Elfriede auf der warmen Insel Paros.
Leider ist unser Oleander mit dem blühen fertig. Der wird bei uns nach der Blüte gestutzt und überwintert dann so bei 10-15 grad....erst ab November-ist ja klar. Alle sind im Topf.

Wasser und Dünger bekommt der Oleander bei uns reichlich ....Wasser jeden Tag und sogar an heißen Tagen zusätzlich Wasser in die Unterschale. Morgens rein...nachmittag bereits leer!
...und Dünger geben wir zwei mal pro Woche, einmal normalen Flüssigdünger und einmal verdünnte Brenneseljauche.....das stinkt dann zwar eine Nacht, aber der Erfolg ist super!...selbst bei Geranien und Hibiskuspflanzen handhaben wir das so seit vielen Jahren.


----------



## mitch (7. Sep. 2012)

*AW:  Oleander- wie und wann zurückschneiden?*

Hallo,

der Oleander blüht noch reichlich  und wie Gunnar auch schreibt bekommt er auch 2 x in der Woche seinen Dünger, ohne reichliches & tägliches gießen würde ned so toll blühen - da könnte man meinen man ist (noch) im Süden


----------



## frido (7. Sep. 2012)

*AW:  Oleander- wie und wann zurückschneiden?*

Da kann man ja richtig neidisch werden. Wir haben auch einen Oleander-geblüht hat er auch sehr schön. Allerdings wächst er lange nicht so schön aufrecht wie bei euch. Ein relativ kurzer, kräftiger Hauptstamm von dem aus lange, dünne und beblätterte Zweige abgehen. Aufgrund des Gewichtes der Blätter und Blüten hängen die Zweige sehr stark über. Erstens nimmt diese Wuchsform extrem viel Platz weg und wirklich schön sieht es auch nicht aus. Könnte ich ihn zwingen, etwas mehr in die Höhe zu wachsen wenn ich ihn ordentlich zurückschneide?


----------



## mitch (7. Sep. 2012)

*AW:  Oleander- wie und wann zurückschneiden?*

Hallo Andreas,

ich würde den Oleander im Frühjahr mit Bast zusammenbinden, wenn die dünnen weichen Äste dann verholzen sollte er eigentlich schon in form bleiben. 


wenn schneiden dann erst im Frühjahr:  ==> http://www.gartendatenbank.de/wiki/nerium-oleander#schneiden


----------



## Elfriede (8. Sep. 2012)

*AW:  Oleander- wie und wann zurückschneiden?*

Hallo zusammen,

nun ja, bei so sorgsamer Pflege muss man den Erfolg ja sehen. In Griechenland werden Oleander so gut wie nicht gepflegt, werder gegossen noch gedüngt, wie ich bereits geschrieben habe. Das wäre auch gar nicht möglich, denn sie säumen praktisch jeden Weg, jede Straße. 

Was man hier aber öfter an Häusern sieht, das sind Oleander, die auf Stamm geschnitten sind, oft auch auf  2-3 Stämme. wobei alle Seitentriebe ganz knapp am Stamm abgeschnitten werden. 

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Gunnar (13. Sep. 2012)

*AW:  Oleander- wie und wann zurückschneiden?*

Mitch, 
dein Oleander ist ja wirklich ne Pracht!!
Sollte unser mal so aussehen, würde ich glatt vor STOLZ in die Höhe springen.
...leider ist unser so wie bei frido: langer dicker Stamm und die anderen Äste hingen runter von den Blüten...hab allerdings noch nen Foto gefunden...die Blüte ist wunderschön und duftet super...

...und der Link von Mitch ist auch super, tolle Infos.

...diese Woche ist einer vom Wind umgekippt:shock.....Topf zerbrochen...nun hat er auch einen Mauerkübel bekommen...der hält sicherlich etwas länger...


----------



## Jutta (19. Sep. 2012)

*AW:  Oleander- wie und wann zurückschneiden?*

Hat hier schon jemand mal versucht den Oleander ganz in den Garten zu pflanzen und zu überwintern?


----------



## Fenja (19. Sep. 2012)

*AW:  Oleander- wie und wann zurückschneiden?*

Würde ihn auch teilen, obwohl ich verstehe, dass so ein großer Oleander natürlich auch seinen Reiz hat... aber leider wird es in Deutschland nun mal so kalt, dass er nicht einfach so im garten stehen bleiben kann. Unsere Nachbarin hat ihren auch schon geteilt, anschließend ist er nochmal enorm gewachsen und hat es gut überstanden


----------



## rut49 (19. Sep. 2012)

*AW:  Oleander- wie und wann zurückschneiden?*

Hallo Oleanderfreunde,
wie ich schon geschrieben habe, haben wir meinen Riesenbusch im Frühjahr geteilt und in neue Erde gesetzt.
Beide sind inzwischen schon wieder zu 2XL Büschen herangewachsen- immer schön gewässert und zwischendurch eine Portion vom Teichschlamm.
Übrigens: in einer Gartensendung wurde gesagt, dass man Oleander immer mit Leitungswasser gießen soll,  Regenwasser wäre zu weich. Diese Feststellung habe ich nicht gemacht, meiner war mit Regenwasser zufrieden.
Im nächsten Jahr werde ich einen  zurückschneiden,  mal sehen, was passiert.
Aus dem Lipperland :cu
Regina


----------



## rut49 (16. Juli 2013)

*AW:  Oleander- wie und wann zurückschneiden?*

Hallo Oleanderfreunde,
fast ist ein Jahr vergangen und ich möchte kurz berichten, was aus dem Oleander geworden ist.
Den einen hatte ich handbreit über der Erde abgeschnitten und er treibt kräftig aus! OP gelungen, allerdings gehe ich davon aus, daß er erst im nächsten Jahr blüht.
Der zweite hat die OP gut überstanden und erfreut mich mit reichlich Blüten. (Vielleicht ahnt er schon, daß er der Nächste für den "Friseurbesuch" ist und gibt nochmal Alles)
Grüße aus dem Lipperland
Regina


----------



## Lucy79 (16. Juli 2013)

*AW:  Oleander- wie und wann zurückschneiden?*

meine Schwima packt ihre Oleander immer in den frostfreien aber kühlen Keller, bisher gabs da nie Probleme, grob zurückgeschnitten wuchern die im Frühjahr fröhlich weiter  ..

ist zwar gerade kein Oleander, aber ich find den hier sooo schön.... meine ,,Eimer- Hortensie"


----------



## Eva-Maria (16. Juli 2013)

*AW:  Oleander- wie und wann zurückschneiden?*

hi Susanne,
mit der Vermutung, dass sie Oleander vermutlich erst im nächsten Jahr blühen.... könntest Du wohl Recht haben
Die Hortensie hat Klaufaktor!!!
Ich liebe __ Hortensien, sie mögen übrigens gern mal ein Händchen Kaffeemehl


----------



## Lucy79 (16. Juli 2013)

*AW:  Oleander- wie und wann zurückschneiden?*

@ Eva- Maria


hui, das probier ich mal aus...  danke für den Tip


----------



## mitch (7. Juli 2014)

die ersten Oleanderblüten 2014 - hat dieses Jahr recht lange gedauert


----------



## Digicat (7. Juli 2014)

Bei unserem gibt es einstweilen nur Knospen, da aber bald aufgehen werden ...

    

Finde wie Mitch, daß er spät drann ist.


----------



## samorai (7. Juli 2014)

He Leute!
Was ist denn Kaffee-Mehl, ein anderes Wort für Kaffee-Satz/ Grund????
Das kenne ich wiederum bei Rosen oder im allgemeinen in der Kompost-Tonne, regt die __ Würmer an.

Gruß Ron!


----------



## Eva-Maria (7. Juli 2014)

ja Ron, "Kaffeemehl" ist das was nach der Kaffeezubereitung übrig bleibt
ich sammle das Kaffeemehl, trockne es draußen und gebe es dann an
Rosen, __ Hortensien, Rhododendren und in den Kompost.


----------



## samorai (7. Juli 2014)

Hab ich mir doch gedacht. Es soll lt. Bücher aber nicht den Boden anregen bzw. kein direkter Dünger sein, es regt die __ Würmer an und die düngen dann.

LG Ron!


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (9. Juli 2014)

Hi Ron,

Kaffeesatz regt __ Würmer auch beim Angeln an. Wenn sie ein paar Tage im Kaffeesatz krochen nehmen sie einen Geruch an der manchmal Fische in einen regelrechten Koffeinrausch versetzt (ich hab so mal in kürzester Zeit fast 50 __ Barsche jenseits der 22-23cm im Edersee gefangen, die Würmer anderer Angler direkt neben meine geworfen wurden von keinem einzigen __ Barsch beachtet

MfG Frank


----------

